# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  2016 Centrum Choro Workshop registration now open

## Al Bergstein

Hey folks. The 2016 Centrum Choro workshop is now open to registration! This is the 7th year that Centrum will present the premiere event in North America to study ensemble choro playing. Centrum is bringing back Dudu Maia on bandolim, Douglas Lora on 7 string guitar, Alexander Lora on pandeiro, the amazing Anat Cohen on clarinet, and new to the workshop, Ted Falcon on violin from Brazilia. 

Having been to all of the workshops, I can say that Dudu is a superb teacher for any of you wanting to study choro. He has taught here and the Mandolin Symposium in the past.

Each morning, there will be a class on the history of Choro, then lessons both ensemble and for each instrument. Evenings will have a two hour slow jam followed by jams usually with the teachers joining in, and it often goes into the wee hours. This has been some of the most enjoyable jams I've ever been too, and you can either play or sit back and listen. On Saturday night, the instructors do a public concert, that has been a sell out show with multiple standing ovation performances. Don't miss this workshop if you want to learn Choro! 

Players should be able to sight read at some level. The first year I had barely been sight reading for a year but was able to get through it. There will be tracks for entry level players, middle level and advanced players.  

We always have room for guitar and percussionists, so please pass the word to friends on those instruments as well as flute, clarinet and even bass. 

Hope to see you there! 



Centrum's site for more information
http://centrum.org/centrum-choro-workshop/

A taste of last year's instructor concert. 
https://vimeo.com/127999082






Dudu Maia and Trio Brasileiro on bandolim playing a composition of his, Terra Seca.



(I have no financial interest in this workshop).

----------


## Al Bergstein

We still have some openings left for the workshop in April. Hope to see you there. Also could use a couple more pandeiro players!

----------


## Al Bergstein

I've been informed by Centrum that the 2016 Choro workshop has sold out! Thank you to everyone that is planning on coming. If you still are on the fence, what I would suggest is to contact Gregg Miller at Centrum and ask to be placed on a waiting list, in case someone has to cancel. For any of you in the region planning on coming to the instructor's concert on Saturday, April 30th, there are fewer than 50 tickets left. It has sold out every year for 8 years running now. You can buy tickets online at Centrum's website. 


Al the instigator.

----------


## Al Bergstein

Just so folks know, we have sold out all tickets for the instructor's concert. Now we are ready for the fun.

----------


## Mandobart

For future reference, where geographically is the workshop held?

----------


## DSDarr

> For future reference, where geographically is the workshop held?


Hi John,

It's held at Ft Worden in Port Townsend WA.

-David

----------

Mandobart

----------


## Mandobart

Good to know - not too far from me.  I couldn't find anything in the posted links with that info so I assumed it was somewhere back east.

----------


## Al Bergstein

Watch this list next year, as I'll be posting it again then. I'll make sure I post the location, as I assumed that many people would follow the link above to the Centrum signup page where the location is listed. Thanks for your interest. It was a most amazing time again this year.

----------


## Al Bergstein

The 2016 Workshop is history, a fabulous show and epic late night jams (you can find many videos etc. on Facebook, so I won't repost them here). The 2017 has been announced and the dates will be April 26th through April 30th 2017. Registration is not yet open.

----------

